# spearfishing at portofino reef?



## bay98trophy

From what I understand, you can't use a speargun at portofino reef. If that is the case can you use a polespear? What are the regulations of when or where you can use a speargun?


----------



## Linkovich

Don't think you can use any kind of spear gun, pole spear, gig, etc.

*From the FWC website:* 
Spearing is defined as “the catching or taking of a fish by bowhunting, gigging, spearfishing, or any device used to capture a fish by 
piercing its body.


----------



## chodges

Ive seen people spearfishing on it..I have a buddy in the dive business and he says, "You can spearfish those reefs".


----------



## ryanbr

Check with Robert Turpin. I know that originally there wasnt a prohibition because it didnt fall within the general places you couldn't spearfish,ie jetties. They wanted to see how it went and whether or not there were problems. I dont see why you'd need a speargun. Maybe a sheephead or two, but most likely you're looking at flounder. I believe that also went for the bay reef. You can also fish on them, but must observe dive flag laws.


----------



## Linkovich

I guess as long as it isn't within 100 yards of the beach it should be fine. I know roughly where the reef is but I don't know the distance it is from the beach


----------



## swander

Been asked on here alot. here is a previous thread.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/pensacola-east-snorkelling-reef-question-93830/


----------



## aquatic argobull

Yes it is legal. All reefs are over 100 yards from the shore, not in protected area, nowhere near a jetty. 

I'm not sure if they are there this time of year, but I used to shoot spanish mackerel around that reef. I go there when I'm itching to get wet and shoot something. If you want some good practice on quick targets they can be fun to play around with.

Here's a vid for a good laugh. I got a bad shot and it hit him on the side of the face. Messed him up a bit and put him into shock. Came right up at me and I tried to grab him and he literally slipped right through my fingers!! :blink:


----------



## jamesw21

So what about the new one in the bay at chicken bone. Is it legal to spearfish there?


----------



## Trey_M

I went out to parking lot "H" to go spearing with my brother on saturday and the water was super clear and almost no waves. There was only one problem, we couldnt find the reef! we parked the car donned our snorkel gear and swam out inbetween the yellow poles that were on the shore and went all the way out to the second sandbar infront of the up current pole and swam parallel to the beach untill we were even with the other yellow pole and we couldnt find the reef! We still had fun and it was a good gear test for our new masks but i would love to be able to find the reef! Could anyone tell me what we did wrong/ where the reef is in the water?


----------



## jamesw21

There are two pvc pipes you have to keep parallel and swim out about 200 yards and you will be right on top of it. 14' water. The PVC pipes should be right there as you walk through the opening in the sand dune.


----------



## Trey_M

Thanks for the info! I was swimming between two tall (maybe 15') yellowish pvc poles. I guess I was swimming around looking for a reef based off the wrong poles. :wallbash:
Are the correct poles painted or plain pvc?


----------



## marmidor

Trey_M said:


> Thanks for the info! I was swimming between two tall (maybe 15') yellowish pvc poles. I guess I was swimming around looking for a reef based off the wrong poles. :wallbash:
> Are the correct poles painted or plain pvc?


When you walk between the dunes look to your left. There should be 2 4x4 yellow post running north and south. Swim out from them to the 2nd bar and then line them up with each other and you will be right on it.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Linkovich said:


> *From the FWC website:* any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body.


What is a fishing hook?


----------



## jamesw21

There you Marmidor explained it better than I did.


----------



## marmidor

jamesw21 said:


> There you Marmidor explained it better than I did.


Oops my bad man I didn't even see you posted that! I tend a lot of miss posts LoL!


----------



## Trey_M

thanks for the info! maybe now i can find it.


----------



## brtc

I've been wanting to check this place out, but i'm from destin. What landmark is the reef close to? any hotel or reference point? thanks.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

If you are coming from Destin, use the Navarre Beach bridge to get onto the island. Head West towards P-Cola Beach and look for Parking lot H on the Gulf Side. When you pull in, there will be a beach access (just a sand trail) directly in front of you. You can unload your tanks and such there and then go park your car. 

When you cross over at the beach access point. Look for the two poles to your left. line them up and head out. If it is a clear/calm day, you should be able to see the reefs from the surface.

Good luck.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Here ya go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trey_M

thanks!


----------



## brtc

Thanks, that helped alot!


----------



## Domtasc

jamesw21 said:


> So what about the new one in the bay at chicken bone. Is it legal to spearfish there?


Hey man, no you can't spearfish it because it is too close to the beach has to be at least 100 yards. I called and asked. Anytime I have questions about spearfishing I always call MBT. They are super helpful every time.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Not trying to start an argument, but it is over 100 yards from the beach. It is almost double that. The parking lot is 119' wide from north to south for comparison sakes in the picture on the last page.


----------



## jamesw21

He is talking about the reef in the bay off of chicken bone that is not more than 100 yds from the beach.


----------



## Clay-Doh

My bad, thought they meant the Gulf one by Portifino


----------



## Domtasc

Clay-Doh said:


> My bad, thought they meant the Gulf one by Portifino


Hey Clay-Doh, originally they were taking about the portifino reef. My reply was meant about chicken bone. I've speared at portifino before. They were still newer though. Didn't have crap for fish when I went.


----------



## jamesw21

I hear there is another small reef further out past the bay reef off of chicken bone.Like another 300 feet or so. That one would be over 100 yds from the beach and could be spearfished I believe.


----------



## dahboz

If you were on the sand bar you were too far. The reef is in the traugh between the two sandbars. Its in about 15ft of water. If you go out from the PVC poles and go up current a little, and drift parallel to shore, you cant miss it. Good luck on your next visit!!!


----------



## Dubie

*reefs*

Ok- I'm kinda confused after reading everyone's posts...Exactly how many reefs are there near portafino/chickenbone that you can snorkel? I'm off later this week, thought about kayaking out to them and snorkeling? Is there a aerial map of all the spots- maybe someoe could circle the spots? Do I have to go through the Fort Pickens toll gate to get to one of the reefs? Also, I read about parking lot H? Where is that? Thanks in advance for all the help!:thumbup:


----------



## Deep Obsession

Just before the entrance to Ft. Pickens gate the last parking lot on the sound side is the snorkiling reef...It has large poles on all 4 corners sticking out of the water...you can't miss it...The depth on this reef is about 12ft...There is a second reef that is also near this same site but i'm not sure on it's location...Another reef is called East reef and if you keep heading east past the beach ball water tower you will see the Potinfino buildings on your left...The last big buildings east of P-cola beach...About 1 mile past them you will see parking lot H on the right ( gulf side)...There used to be poles you line up on to find the reef but they keep getting washed out by rough tides...Not sure if they have been replaced....When you turn off the main road there is a curve into the parking lot...In the curve you will see a break in the sand dunes to walk to the beach...Just as you pass in between the left opening the marker poles used to be on the left...Line the poles up to your back looking due south into the gulf and the reef is straight out...Depth here is from 14ft to 20ft...Watch for the long shore current on the East reef...We have dove both several times...Hope this helps...


----------



## Dubie

*reefs*

Awesome info- exactly what I was looking for! Any other tips for snorkeling there? What are the chances of seeing a shark (do I need to bring my bazooka :whistling?:thumbup: I have never dove that deep before also- just about 12 ft. max (sad to post in the diving section that the deepest I've ever went was 12 ft.:thumbup


----------



## Deep Obsession

The Pickens site is very easy access and clost to shore...Viz was about 8ft this weekend but is hit and miss sometimes...Keep tides in mind though...The Portifino site or East reef is a good swim out but on a Yak not bad and on a good day you should be able to see the reef clearly from the surface..The reef there are long pipes driven into the bottom with large disks slid down on them with about a ft or so between them for sea life...As for sharks on either site...Well it's the ocean and ya never know...Have a buddy with you...Just swim faster than him/her...I have not heard of anybody seeing one yet...If you are weighted properly for a free dive either site should be no problem...Good luck and remember that you need a Dive Flag as well anytime you dive or snorkel..........Be Safe.....


----------

